# stock 5 series. need help!!!!



## jl530 (Feb 27, 2003)

i have a 2002 e39 sport package and i cant stand how all my directional lenes are clear but the front 2. I looked into it a little bit
and all that i have come up with is that i have to replace the whole head light assembly with the 2 clear for around $1,100. Is that true? anyway if any one has any info please let me know.
thanks


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

sounds about right.

As a plus.. you may be able to unload your amber light assemblies to offset the cost... 

JohnLew?


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

why spent $1100? ebay are selling new AE xeon to xeon conversion for about $600. 

If you want to sell your amber ones. I may want to pick it up from you as spare for my car. Since all you need is the lens i would like to get all rest of the wiring comes with the conversion kit.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd go Evosport instead of trusting some dude on Ebay for such an expensive item. You'll be able to get $300-400 for yours I imagine.

-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Definite :thumbup: for Brad O. at Evosport! 

Chris :eeps:


----------

